# Do-It-Yourself Flash Diffusers & Flash Bouncers



## Guido44

I'm making several of these tonight:
 Lumiquest 

Here's a couple more Links:

DIY Diffuser

DIY Foam Flash Bouncer

Template you can print and Cut out.

I made the last one on the list in about 1/2 hour.
I bought the materials at Hobby Lobby. 

1. Velcro 
2. Foam Sheets (12 X 18) 3mm thick - 99 cents each

I'm cutting the foam sheets with house hold scissors. Piece of cake.

Dan


----------



## musicaleCA

I'll be honest; the yogurt container would concern me. The possible colour casting from the inks on the outside and plastic; but hey, I'm as anal as I can be about that kind of thing. The rest though: Cool beans.


----------



## Guido44

I just making the diffusers with the foam sheets.

The yogurt container is way too "homemade" looking.

I may try and make THIS ONE from some mat board material that I bought a while back, and a piece of transparent cloth. If I make it out of a stiff material, maybe I can slide it into the shoe mount. ?  Maybe. Being careful not to damage the shoe connections of course.

I'll post a video or some pics later.

Dan


----------



## musicaleCA

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Guido44

OK
I put together one large diffuser tonight and took a few photos. Ironically, the quality of the photos is poor, but I'm running out of time tonight.
 These were very very easy to make. I'm debating a little whether or not to add another black layer of foam to the back, but I don't think it's necessary.


----------

